
Ask HN: Would you hire a medical doctor? - albertTJames
Hi,<p>There is, rightfully so, a lot of hype on the future of health with AI, wearable, apps etc. And a lot of startups and big companies going into the sector.<p>But would they consider hiring medical doctors ? Would you ?<p>What representation techies have of doctors ? Useful? Not useful? A remnant of the past ? An essential or irreplaceable ally ?<p>Thanks :)
======
mattbgates
I can't personally answer, but I did have someone contribute something on the
topic on my website. [http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/question-ask-
hire...](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/question-ask-hire-
healthcare-consultant-infographic/)

~~~
albertTJames
Thank you ! Interesting read. Although I was more interested about full time
jobs, not consulting. But I guess nobody is really thinking about it, since
probably not many doctors are trying to get hired in tech companies...

~~~
mattbgates
It is interesting that you bring it up. I work for a huge media company... but
there is no doctor there. People still get sick, however, and pay a fortune in
health care costs. I am one to just avoid people and touching things (I use my
sleeve to open up doors and touch inanimate objects in the office so _knock on
wood_ I've been relatively healthy and not sick in regards to cold/flu like
symptoms for the past 3 years. Though there really were times where I wish I
could've gone to a doctor to ask for medical advice or get a checkup.

There is probably no incentives for companies [from the government] to hire
doctors to work for their corporation to offset actual healthcare costs,
therefore there is no motivation for these companies to hire a doctor full-
time.

However, if there was a full-time doctor there, and it did offset my health
insurance costs, I would probably go to the doctor more often, at least for a
check-up. At the moment, I'm pretty much just throwing money away every month.
Something like $150... the "health" tax.

I'd be willing to bet that companies would most likely be more willing to hire
"nurse practitioners" and pay them much less than what doctors would probably
charge though. The idea is to probably find some way to freelance your way in
or offer part-time services to a company.

Then as well, you are right: A company is probably not going to pay the same
thing to a doctor that a doctor in his/her own practice would be making. There
is also the issue with insurance companies. Lots of background noise involved
there!

Good luck though! It is really just about finding your place in society if not
wanting to start your own practice or work with a bunch of other doctors in
one office, and if it doesn't exist, than make it exist.

Long story short: I started off studying psychology because I wanted to help
people better their lives. I ended up becoming a web developer. Fortunately, I
use psychology everyday. Even started a website to help people, especially in
the workplace!
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/)

If I couldn't do it professionally, I wasn't going to let that stop my
passion! Can't say I can quit my day job to do it full time, but its a nice
hobby that keeps me in check and maybe something I will use for research in
the future in pursuit of a Masters degree.

Anything is possible!

~~~
albertTJames
I dont really want to work as a doctor, but has a full time health specialist
working with engineers in R&D.. and if that is not possible to work with other
branch that need support of health prof like marketing and legal.

But I guess I am aiming for something that does not really exists. ;) Thank
you for your comments

